# Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich



## Supergirl (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und wollte euch unser Familienprojekt vorstellen.

Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Ort in Brandenburg und hatten auf unserem Grundstück eine alte Scheune (25m lang, 8m breit), die wegen Baufälligkeit abgerissen werden musste. Auf dem Gelände der Scheune wollen wir jetzt unseren Schwimmteich errichten.

Ich werde euch in diesem Forum an unserem Bauprojekt teilhaben lassen und bin natürlich immer für Anregungen und Kritik offen.

Hier die geplanten Daten für unseren Teich.

Maße: 
Schwimmbereich
 insgesamt 4m x 10 m
 Tiefe: im vorderen Bereich 2m 1,40m, dann für 4m - 1,60m und im hinteren Bereich für 4m - 2,0m
 im Mittleren Bereich wird eine Sitzbank gleich mit eingebaut

um den Teich herum soll eine Regenerationszone entstehen. Diese ist wie folgt geplant: im vorderen Bereich 3 m, dort soll auch der Einstieg für die Kinder (flachwasser) sein und dort wird auch der Badesteg montiert, im hinteren Bereich, also hinter der Tiefen Schwimmzone wird der Regenerationsbereich auf einer Breite von 4m angelegt. An den Seiten des Teiches soll die Regenerationszone 1 bis 2 m breit sein.
Wir haben vor die Abgrenzung zum Schwimmbereich mit Teichsäcken zu modellieren - auf der Folie.
Weiterhin wollen wir es zunächst versuchen den Teich ohne Technik zu betreiben, diese aber für den Notfall mit bedenken (also Bodeneinlass für die Pumpe wird gleich montiert)


----------



## Supergirl (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

Teil 1 - Schwierigkeiten mit den Behörden


 

Auf Anfrage im zuständigen Bauamt der Gemeinde war zu erfahren, dass der Abriss lediglich einer Anzeigepflicht unterliegt und für die Errichtung des Schwimmteiches - sofern dieser unter 100m3 liegt keinerlei Beantragung notwendig sei.

Guter Dinge, haben wir also Termingerecht den Abriss schriftlich angezeigt.

2 Tage vor geplantem Beginn der Arbeiten erreichte uns dann ein Schreiben der unteren Denkmalschutzbehörde, dass unser Grundstück ein Bodendenkmal ist und somit alle Arbeiten, die mehr als 20 cm in den Boden gehen, einer Mitsprache der Denkmalschutzbehörde unterliegen. 
Da wir nicht vor hatten unseren Teich nur 20 cm tief zu bauen, erfolgten zunächst Telefonate mit der zuständigen Behörde (uns war dieser Sachverhalt leider vorher nicht bekannt) und eine schnelle Antragstellung.
Der Baubeginn musste allerdings um eine Woche verschoben werden.
Da ich ja diese Info nicht von der Gemeinde bekam, fragte ich noch einmal nach, wie es denn dazu kommen kann. Dabei war zu erfahren, dass wir uns ja im Sanierungsgebiet befinden und auch noch eine Sanierungsrechtliche Genehmigung benötigen. Diese wurde uns aber rechtzeitig ausgestellt - immerhin.

Nach all diesen anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten konnte es am 14.05.2009 endlich los gehen.


----------



## Supergirl (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

Teil 2 - Abriss der Scheune

Bilder sagen hier mehr als Worte:


 

 

 

Unser Hund Gismo hat alle Arbeiten Fachmännisch überwacht:


 

Am 15.05. kam jemand von der Denkmalschutzbehörde und begutachtete unser Bodendenkmal, dazu musste ein Graben im Abrissteil ausgehoben werden:


 

 

Dieser musste natürlich zunächst wieder zugeschüttet werden, da der Abriss noch nicht vollendet war und der Bagger ja noch auf diesem Weg fahren musste.

Am Abend des 15.05. kam es zunächst zu einem kleinen Baustop über das Wochenende. Von der Scheune ist nichts mehr zu erkennen, aber wie ein Naturbadeteich sieht es auch noch nicht aus...


 

Morgen soll es weiter gehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

Autsch und :willkommen

Das wird aber noch ein Steiniger und langer Weg den ihr da gehen müsst. Viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## günter-w (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum und viel Erfolg bei euerm Projekt.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

ahhhhhh die Steine, die Balken. Da blutet mir das Herz

Aber Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Eckentaler (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

Jo herzlich Willkommen

aber au mann!! mit blud auch dass Herz
die Scheune hätt man doch wieder hinbekommen

und viel Spass mit eurem zukünftigen Teich


----------



## lara.2000 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

Ich bin auch erst neu hier und bin dir sehr dankbar, dass du dein Teichprojekt hier mit uns teilst! Solche Erfahrungsberichte sind für mich als Teichneuling sehr nützlich.  Wünsche euch ganz viel Erfolg und wenig Probleme bei der restlichen Arbeit. 

Mein Mann und ich haben auch schon überlegt, ob wir nicht nur einen kleinen Naturteich sondern auch gleich einen größeren Badeteich anlegen. Unser Sohn wäre dafür natürlich gleich Feuer und Flamme. Wir sind im Moment noch sehr unsicher und tendieren eher zum kleineren Teich. Aber ganz abgeschrieben hab ich ihn auch noch nicht.  Dürfte ich daher fragen mit welchen Kosten ihr denn für den fertigen Teich so in etwa rechnet?


----------



## martin karstens (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

Hallo Lara!
Mein Schwimmteich ist 200m2 groß, bis 1,80m tief und der Filtergraben hat ca. 50m2. Hat mich 11000€ gekostet. Fix und fertig. Terasse und Badehaus kommt extra. Und so ca. 500 Arbeitsstunden.


----------



## lara.2000 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*

Hallo Martin,

vielen lieben Dank für diese Auskunft. Wow, 200m2 ist aber sehr groß, du musst ja einen riesen Garten haben. Soviel Platz haben wir in unserem Garten leider nicht. Für die Größe des Teiches kommen mir die Kosten aber verhältnismäßig niedrig vor. Da hätte ich mit mehr gerechnet. Ich glaube ich tendiere dann doch zu einem Badeteich im Garten. Mal schauen was mein Mann dazu sagt. Ich hoffe ich kann ihn überzeugen.


----------



## thias (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Familienprojekt - Naturbadeteich*



lara.2000 schrieb:


> Für die Größe des Teiches kommen mir die Kosten aber erhältnismäßig niedrig vor. Da hätte ich mit mehr gerechnet.


 
... das kommt schon hin. Ich hatte die gleichen Kosten. Allerdings ist mein Teich etwas kleiner. Dafür sind Holzterasse, Brücke, Pflanzen .... alles dabei.


----------

